# Freilaufrolle SPRO SUPER LONG CAST LCS 555 für nur 39,95€



## Angel-Discount24 (8. März 2011)

Jetzt im Angebot für nur 39,95€


SPRO Freilaufrolle

 Super Long Cast LCS 555



Diese Long-Cast LCS  Rolle wurde speziell für die Süßwasserfischerei auf Karpfen entwickelt  aber auch zur statischen Fischerei auf Hecht und Waller ist diese Rolle  einzusetzen. 
Die Super Long Cast LCS ist mit 4 Präzisions  Kugellagern + 1 Walzenlager und dem Worm Shaft Schnurverlegungssystem  ausgerüstet um auch ohne Probleme mit Multifiler Schnur fischen zu  können! 
Selbstverständlich verfügt diese Rolle auch über eine Aluminium Spule und eine Kunststoff Ersatzspule.
Im  Gegensatz zu den meisten im Handel angebotenen Freilaufrollen mit  dieser Schnurfassunf, ist diese Rolle sehr kompakt gebaut und leicht zu  handeln.
​​

http://www.angel-discount24.de/sonderangebote-rollen-c-587_588.html?filter_id=4&amp;sort=2a​


----------

